# Rigs Report for Tues/Wed 10/11-12/11



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

Been a long time lurker and have gleaned a lot of useful info from everyone. We left Sherman Cove at 1PM yesterday for Marlin. We arrived around 6PM; just before sunset with the intention to fish for blackfin all night. We use diamond jigs and willamson glow knife jigs. Diamond jigs are awesome; just let them freefall and they won't make it past a couple hundred feet before a blackfin grabs it. We caught a dozen blackfin before the sharks moved in and all we caught after that were heads!! A shark even bumped the back of the boat hitting the motor. We stayed up most of the night. I caught two 5 foot barracudas on a Shimano surface swim jig on a spinning rod. The back hooks grabbed them right in the bottom jaw. We caught a few one foot long blackfin on trolled Mann plugs about the same size just before dark and again the next morning. Rough ride out but the wind was behind us. Laid down flat on Wednesday. We had no luck on yellowfin but we aren't that expert at it. We did get our amberjack limits, busted off groupers, lots of red snapper on our way back to Pensacola. Beautiful day on the water and now for some sleep. Blue water at Marlin.

Bob


----------



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the report. :thumbsup:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice, I have been waiting for the reports from the rigs, you take any pics?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Sounds like a good time! You are now hooked!! Next trip you will add a few 75lb plus YF and you will become an addict! Welcome to the club!!

Robert


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting Babajob. :thumbsup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Sounds like a reel good trip, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Good report.


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Photos*

I didn't take any fish photos in the evening but here is one of the Marlin Rig at sun up and an amberjack and red snapper(released) on the way home for those that need their photo fix.




























Bob


----------

